
Twitter is down – “Something is technically wrong.” - boneheadmed
https://twitter.com/
======
geerlingguy
First I had problems refreshing my timeline in Tweetbot. Twitter.com (home
page) was giving 'Something is technically wrong', but my profile page would
load.

I couldn't tweet from there but tried again and it worked... but now I'm not
able to get anywhere via web or apps.

~~~
boneheadmed
Same here - Sacramento, CA

------
rootforce
Same from Dallas. The landing page is up, but when you try to view tweets you
get the error.

------
pravj
Same from India, the status page [1] is holding it up though, saying "All
systems operational. Updated a few seconds ago".

[1] [https://status.twitterstat.us/](https://status.twitterstat.us/)

------
danso
Looks like api.twitterstat.us hasn't reflected the outage; currently showing
"All Systems Operational"
[https://api.twitterstat.us/](https://api.twitterstat.us/)

~~~
98codes
It's not a real outage unless the status page is solid green.

------
johnday
Some clientside APIs (embedded timelines, for example) still seem to be
working.

------
nvk
Same from Toronto.

------
hi5eyes
Down in Toronto, NY, and DC

------
AndrasL
Same in Victoria, Canada.

------
nni
yep - the post-mortems on these things are always interesting

------
smacktoward
Oh, man. I guess we have to start going outside to yell at strangers again?

------
sebastianconcpt
Down from Brazil.

------
royka118
Same from the UK

